# Starting riding again, questioning a decision I made about my skill level



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Jacona, you know yourself better than anyone, and if you don't think you're ready for the 3' advanced class, then it's a good thing to take it slow and start with the less advanced lessons.

After all, it's not a race. The idea is to be the best rider you can be, and it'll take as long as it takes.

Pushing yourself to do something way past your comfort level may lead to you getting hurt, then badly frightened, and giving up on horses altogether.

This woman doesn't know you, so don't let her push you into something for which you don't think you're ready.

Oh, and welcome to the BB.


----------



## Jacona (Feb 24, 2011)

Thanks Speedracer. I think that's what I feel. I was not taught on a level system but very much in always being a little it uncomfortable, but not so much so your riding suffers. Challenges do not bother me, but it's a bit of a safety concern, if I tense and convey my nerves to the horse and get a refusal I am possibly going flying without the airplane!
Is it normal for schools in the UK to always keep switching horses that their students use? I find it uncomfortable, I was used to being on one horse till you're okay at their level then being moved to a harder one. Each horse also needs specific cues, some more, some less. It all seems so much more confusing starting again then it was learning the first time! I'll give her a call and move the class.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

I don't live in the UK, but it's certainly not unusual for clients to be on different horses during their lessons. A trainer friend of mine does it all the time. She says it makes a person a better rider, and I believe that to be true.

I have my own horses, but occasionally she'll stick me on one of her schoolies when we go out for a ride, just to keep me on my toes. :wink:

Being challenged is one thing. Being completely out of your comfort zone and knowing something is too hard for you is another. You're an adult; you don't have to prove anything to anyone except yourself.


----------



## Jacona (Feb 24, 2011)

I can see being on different horses forces you to accomodate different gaits and more active or more lazy horses. I guess I am a bit spoiled from my old stable, it seems much more set steps here, comfortable walk, then trot, then seated trot, canter .... I remember being taught collecting the walk and getting a nice rounded active bottom before moving to trot. Then doing that. 

It might jsut be the focus of the stable of getting the rider doing each gait, then the details of the gait first. It does get to me a little bit, but that's probabaly why doing the advanced jumping course probably would shake my confidence a bit.


----------



## bellagris (Dec 6, 2010)

I am in a similar position...I gave up riding at 14 years old, started again at 22, I ride a broke horse very well, but my boyfriends mom and I decided to get my a 2 year old...everything is going well, but it seems she pushes me further than I am capable of at times. On my mare I am fine, have not come off her, have not gone further than i think is safe and we have progressed nicely.

When I first got back on a horse and everything was different, my weight, my body, my balance.

Like you and your three foot jumps, she had me cantering on a horse with no hands...which was fine until the horse came out of the canter and into the trot where i was focusing on rebalancing myself before asking for the canter again she cracked the whip after the horse came out of the canter and the horse gave a crow hop and a buck...me who was not yet balanced from the downward transition came off, flew into a wall and broke my helmet. 

I am the rider who wants to be comfortable in the walk before the trot and the trot before the canter. Anyways I know I need to be able to ride through it, but like you say it is a matter of being pushed too far too fast and so I have just said no to the lunge line and hands free riding for the time being until I am comfortable.

My suggestion, just ask to go down a level. I know first hand that going too far out of your comfort zone can be unsafe, there is challenging yourself and then going too far...if you have a bad feeling there is proably a reason and your horse will sense it as well, so go to where you are comfortable and work your way up again.


----------



## Jacona (Feb 24, 2011)

thanks everyone!


----------

